# Borialis finally hatch



## garbonzo13 (May 3, 2006)

After 8 months they finally hatched. I was about to give up on them too. Been a long time since I posted due to a virus taking down my computer but I'm back. :wink:


----------



## 13ollox (May 3, 2006)

Congrats mate ! dont think ive seen you post before .. maybe that kus i joined in feb. but good luck with ya lil babies !!

Thanks

Neil


----------



## yen_saw (May 4, 2006)

Hey Greg... long time no hear  

Don't give up on any ootheca especially ootheca of Brunneria Borealis! They will hatch periodically over a long time... 9 months to a year. I know it is crazy, so continue to spray the ooth.

The hatchlings don't seem to be interested with food for the first two days and always on the run, but will resume eating small fruit flies after that. COngrate!


----------



## garbonzo13 (May 6, 2006)

Hey Yen how ya been? I am having troubles with then not eating anything, even tried hand feeding them smashed crickets. I have a small culture of Hyendi ff, but I think they are too big. Funny they (Borealis) must be temp sensitive to hatching 'cuz I kept them inside for 2 months for our cooler temps, after I had them inside through the summer at a constant of 70-75 degrees. I put them outside about a month ago and they started hatching. The first one was laid last June. LOL

They must need a change in temp to start the process.


----------



## yen_saw (May 10, 2006)

A temperature change may speed up hatching process i am not sure. I know it works for S. Carolina ooth. I have kept all the BB ooth in door around 80-90F and they started to hatch in 3-6 motnhs. I will only give up the ooth (produced previous year-2005) after winter month this year. It is just unpredictable.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (May 18, 2006)

I'm still waiting for my borealis ooth to hatch. How many nymphs did you get from your ooth?


----------



## yen_saw (May 19, 2006)

Brunneria Borelais ootheca hatches out 1 or 2 at a time. The most i had is about 15 nymphs from one hatch. Overall, it should hatch out about 20-40 nymphs depending ooth size, but any damage to the ootheca will almost certain spoil the ooth, i have B. Borealis oothecae partially chewed by crickets and another that had mold on it, none of them manage to hatch a single nymph.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Yen.


----------



## garbonzo13 (May 26, 2006)

After the rain we had yesterday I had a hatch of about 10 from 6 different ooths. I am sure I had more but they are so small I have trouble finding them all. :wink:

Still having problems with them not eating FF's. They eat each other first :? .


----------

